

What happened to  https://www.getbridge.com? - thedangler

I was interested in it a while back. It fell off my radar but know it seems like its gone.
======
dangrossman
That's a strange one. In early 2012, Andreessen Horowitz and Salesforce put
$1.4M into Flotype, a YC-backed startup. Flotype is the creator of Bridge and
NowJS, both of which were very popular that year. That summer, the company
seems to have disappeared. The social media accounts and Github repos all
stopped updating, and all their domains are now offline.

You might tweet the CEO in search of details:
[https://twitter.com/dshankar](https://twitter.com/dshankar)

------
argonaut
I was looking into the company the other day. From what I can tell the company
simply fell apart, which is a fairly common outcome for failed YC startups.
One of the cofounders went back to school and works at another company. The
others are doing other things.

